# Empire State Barbecue Championship *UPDATE*



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Jun 30, 2009)

Here we are after the second leg of the series, your top ten are:

1 Yabba Dabba Que!
2 Transformer BBQ
3 Diva Q
4 Them Ohio City Boys
5 Can't Stop Grillin'
6 Mr. Bobo's Traveling Allstars
7 Big Belly BarBeQue
8 Regal BBQ East
9 Nickel City Smokers
10 The Redneck Pit Krew

See the website for full rankings: http://www.nybbqchamp.com

The third event is this weekend in Lake Placid, see you there!


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Jul 8, 2009)

Here we are after the third leg of the series, your top ten are:

1 Transformer BBQ
2 Yabba Dabba Que!
3 Mr. Bobo's Traveling Allstars
4 Big Belly BarBeQue
5 Swamp Pit BBQ
6 Smoke on Wheels
7 I Smell Smoke!!!
8 Quau
9 Diva Q
10 Them Ohio City Boys

See the website for full rankings: http://www.nybbqchamp.com

The forth event is next weekend in Troy, NY, see you there!


----------



## Div (Jul 8, 2009)

Diva uuu crazzzy always in the top ten


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Jul 22, 2009)

Here we are after the fourth leg of the series, your top ten are:

1 Transformer BBQ
2 Yabba Dabba Que!
3 Mr. Bobo's Traveling Allstars
4 Swamp Pit BBQ
5 Big Belly BarBeQue
6 Smoke on Wheels
7 Ocean County Pig Assassins
8 Good Smoke BBQ
9 I Que
10 I Smell Smoke!!!

See the website for full rankings: http://www.nybbqchamp.com

The Fifth event is Hudson Valley Ribfest Aug 14 -15, see you there!


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 22, 2009)

Great showing Diva. 

bigwheel


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Aug 18, 2009)

Alright things are getting interesting! After the fifth comp your top ten are:

1	Yabba Dabba Que!
2	Transformer BBQ
3	Mr. Bobo's Traveling Allstars
4	Smoke on Wheels
5	Good Smoke BBQ
6	Swamp Pit BBQ
7	Big Belly BarBeQue
8	I Smell Smoke!!!
9	Diva Q
10	Ocean County Pig Assassins

See the website for full rankings: http://www.nybbqchamp.com

The next stop is Oinktoberfest Sep 25-27 http://www.oinktoberfest.com  See ya there!

As always let me know if there are any errors...


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Oct 1, 2009)

Here we are after the Sixth leg of the series, your top ten are:

1          Smoke on Wheels 
2          Yabba Dabba Que! 
3          Mr. Bobo's Traveling Allstars 
4          Transformer BBQ 
5          Diva Q 
6          Good Smoke BBQ
7          Big Belly BarBeQue 
8          Can't Stop Grillin' 
9          Swamp Pit BBQ 
10        I Smell Smoke!!! 

See the website for full rankings: http://www.nybbqchamp.com

Thanks to all NY competitors for making the First Empire State Barbecue Championship Series an overwhelming success!

Final results to be announced at the last event:  BBQ-Brethren in Sayville

Let me know if you there are any errors.


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Oct 26, 2009)

Final results for 2009:












Congrats to Smoke on Wheels!!!!  

1 Smoke on Wheels
2 Yabba Dabba Que!
3 Mr. Bobo's Traveling Allstars
4 Transformer BBQ
5 Good Smoke BBQ
6 Diva Q
7 Big Belly BarBeQue
8 Ocean County Pig Assassins
9 Can't Stop Grillin'
10 Swamp Pit BBQ

See the website for full rankings: http://www.nybbqchamp.com

Thanks to all NY competitors for making the First Empire State Barbecue Championship Series an overwhelming success!


Start planing now to be a part of the series next year in 2010


Again, let me know if you there are any errors.


----------



## Griff (Oct 27, 2009)

Congrats to Brian and Diva.


----------



## Impailer (Oct 28, 2009)

A big congrats to Andy and Kim on a well deserved championship.

Also congrats to everyone that made the Top 10.

Brian, for next year, this should be limited to NY and Ontario Teams only


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks.

Sounds like they are going to try again next year, we need to step up our game!


----------

